# Tarpon in Perdido Bay???



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Would a tarpon find its way into the lower bay (north of Innerarity)? My 7 year old was fishing off the dock with live pinfish and hooked up on a roughly 24 inch fish. It nearly spooled him on the first run. About the time I got to him and helped him tighten the drag down, the fish started going vertical. Bret kept the line tight through the airshow, then worked him to within 20 feet of the dock. The fish should have been worn slam out, the boy was pretty close, too. But as soon as I got a glimpse of the fish he bolted again, running the drag like it wasn't even on. He went vertical again and the line went loose...when he hit the water he was free. He looked for all the world like a tarpon to me...do they around here?



Hell of an evening for a kid who was playing with hardhead cats hoping for a trout!


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Its entirely possible that it was a small tarpon. We have a house on the north side of Ono Island, south side Innerarity Point, and I've seen tarpon off our dock before. Now, that tarpon siting was probably 8-10 years ago, but I don't see why tarpon wouldn't still occasionally visit our area. So, it is definitely in the realm of possibility that a young tarpon (24 incher) made its way to south Perdido Bay...its probably not normal, so consider yourself (or your son) lucky for catching one randomly off your dock. Nice Dock Catch!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

definitly. I have seen them in the north end of perdido, So the area you are talking about would be no problem. Just so happens that me and Capt Wes had this same conversation a few evenings ago concerning tarpon makin their way into perdido. I am sure as soon as he sees this thread he can shed a lil more light on the subject:angel


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Come the last part of August the big ones are up in the bay. Had a friend catch a Snook last year a small one but it was a Snook . It is rare but stranger things has happened .


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

It's possible that it could be a tarpon. But I would be willing to bet it was a big ladyfish. Just my .02.


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, here goes the OCD vein then. I have been obsessing about it since the action last night. Is there really any fish name cooler than Megalops? Anyone with experience targeting these things in the bay please advise.



Bret has a bruise in his gut from the rod butt. The fight this fish had seemed impossible for the size.



It may well have been a Ladyfish...only one way to find out: catch it again.


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I guess I have my answer. This one hit him the same way, same spot, same bait. Considerably less of a fight, without so much vertical show. Fish weighed in at 2 lbs. Taught Bret how to refresh him and release him. Very cool.


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmm, can't insert the image for some reason...forum is asking for a URL instead of letting me browse to it. Anyway, its a ladyfish.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Doug,

Is that off Harry's dock or the other side of you? Would love to come down and see that one. Was hoping it was a Tarpon, dang Ladyfish, they can fight too!


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandy,

That's off Harry's dock. The boys have been slaying the hardheads off of it lately, but this was a pleasant surprise. We have been building a boat for Bret in the garage for months now and should be launching it on Tuesday. Its a 12 foot rowboat, but he acts like its a Rybovich!


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally Got a Picture up.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

:bowdown very cool report as well as a great pic


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

dont rule out tarpon just yet on the first one that almost spooled the little fella, a friend of mine spotted some tarpon last week in that general area.


----------

